# Mac Pro Set Powder v.s. Prep + Prime power



## CheeSauce (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I was wondering if any of you guys knew the difference between Mac Pro's set powder (in invisible) and Prep + Prime Transparent finishing power? Are they basically the same thing and which one do you guys recommend (I live 10 min away from a pro store so getting either won't be a problem)? Also, how to differ from something like fix +? 

Sorry for all the newbie questions but thanks for answering them!


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread should answer your question: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...er-etc-138317/


----------

